# Google- Dull ache in pelvic area is getting worse - Irish Times



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Dull ache in pelvic area is getting worse**Irish Times*Research has shown that patients with *irritable bowel syndrome* and fibromyalgia have an increased risk of IC/PBS, indicating that it may be a localised *...*<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

